# driving in multiple cities



## Bigalski

Hi im currently going through the signup process for sydney where i live. But i also regularly visit family in canberra. is it possible to drive in both cities? is it automatic or do i have to register twice with different email adresses etc?

many thanks


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Bigalski said:


> Hi im currently going through the signup process for sydney where i live. But i also regularly visit family in canberra. is it possible to drive in both cities? is it automatic or do i have to register twice with different email adresses etc?
> 
> many thanks


It would not be possible for an Uber driver in Sydney also to be an accredited driver in Canberra.

This is because both the ACT Government and Uber require an ACT driver licence (with rideshare condition) and relevant ACT registration for the car (ie, you need ACT number plates).


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Grand said:


> Hi and welcome to the UP forum.
> 
> You could find that your driver app may not work in another state. May I suggest you check on your next visit and share the outcome.
> 
> Please consider reviewing the link below to assist with basic info.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/sydney-information-for-beginners.102086/


I can confirm from checking that the Uber driver app works only for the city in which you are accredited.


----------



## Bigalski

But heres the thing. ACT has it's own licensing and rego, but half the population driving within the Canberra CBD are driving NSW rego vehicles with NSW licences. Seems a bit silly that they wouldn't allow residents of Queanbeyan etc who regularly shop, work and socialise in the ACT to be allowed to work within Canberra.

Same with Tweed heads - Coolangatta & Albury - Wodonga. Do Uber drivers in these areas ONLY pick up on their side of the border? Do they have to dump their passengers at the border?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Bigalski said:


> But heres the thing. ACT has it's own licensing and rego, but half the population driving within the Canberra CBD are driving NSW rego vehicles with NSW licences. Seems a bit silly that they wouldn't allow residents of Queanbeyan etc who regularly shop, work and socialise in the ACT to be allowed to work within Canberra.
> 
> Same with Tweed heads - Coolangatta & Albury - Wodonga. Do Uber drivers in these areas ONLY pick up on their side of the border? Do they have to dump their passengers at the border?


Better than dumping them in the Belanglo State forest, I suppose


----------



## Grand

Bigalski said:


> But heres the thing. ACT has it's own licensing and rego, but half the population driving within the Canberra CBD are driving NSW rego vehicles with NSW licences. Seems a bit silly that they wouldn't allow residents of Queanbeyan etc who regularly shop, work and socialise in the ACT to be allowed to work within Canberra.
> 
> Same with Tweed heads - Coolangatta & Albury - Wodonga. Do Uber drivers in these areas ONLY pick up on their side of the border? Do they have to dump their passengers at the border?


As Jack Malarkey has indicated.

Maybe possible to drop off over the border but not pick up once over the border.

Anyway...
As I see it there are two controlling bodies.
State govt who decide on legal requirements.
Uber who decide on 'operational' conditions.

To resolve the sillyness, may I suggest that you check with them to get the definitive response. Please consider posting the outcome here. Thanks.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Queanbeyan in New South Wales is at least in practice exclusively served by Uber cars with ACT registration and and by drivers with ACT licences. This is for both pick-ups and drop-offs.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Uber currently does not operate in Albury or Wodonga. The only places where Uber operates in Australia near state borders are Canberra-Queanbeyan and Gold Coast-Tweed Heads.


----------



## Daniel_D

So queanbean registered car can not drive locally..that is so wrong!!


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Daniel_D said:


> So queanbean registered car can not drive locally..that is so wrong!!


That correctly states the position.

The position could no doubt change if Uber saw it as a priority given that the New South Wales Government has a regulatory model in place for rideshare. The ACT Government allows Queanbeyan-based taxis to operate in Canberra.


----------



## clintz

I'm curious too. I in brisbane - and visit byron now and then, would be good to get some rides and make some dollars while I am done there. byron, just came online btw.


----------



## Geedee

Bigalski said:


> But heres the thing. ACT has it's own licensing and rego, but half the population driving within the Canberra CBD are driving NSW rego vehicles with NSW licences. Seems a bit silly that they wouldn't allow residents of Queanbeyan etc who regularly shop, work and socialise in the ACT to be allowed to work within Canberra.
> 
> Same with Tweed heads - Coolangatta & Albury - Wodonga. Do Uber drivers in these areas ONLY pick up on their side of the border? Do they have to dump their passengers at the border?


They should just bring it under NSW and be done with it. So many people inthe ACT are there for short job stints.


----------



## st956702

Who is John Galt? said:


> Better than dumping them in the Belanglo State forest, I suppose


VERY FUNNY!


----------

